# Working with Eye Dominance



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

You would more than likely be better off switching to shooting left handed. 

I am left eye dominant and right handed but shoot left handed so that I’m able to shoot with both eyes open. Being able to shoot with both eyes open should clear up your vision issue that your having.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

if you wear glasses when shooting the simple solution s to use a blinder on your naturally dominant eye. I would not try to force a change in eye dominance, that only leads to stress in your aiming process and missed shots that don't have to be missed. as good as this site is, ...there was a lot more information on the old site about general shooting issues like this when a lot of the world's best pros were on here all the time. I don't know if the archives contain all that info or not, but it's worth a look. you also might get in contact with a moderator and ask if those old threads can be brought up, if they aren't readily available. there was a plethora of good advice and information here before they changed the site a few years ago. I hate to say it, but again, we can thank all the newer generation of shooters for this info not being around any more. the pros (original members of AT) that were here, all got tired of being criticized by all the "know it all's". they all got together and decided to abandon this site years ago. that was the start of this site's downward spiral to what it is today. believe me,...it's a joke compared to what it was several years ago.


----------



## kmnork (Jan 19, 2020)

NYyotekiller said:


> You would more than likely be better off switching to shooting left handed.
> 
> I am left eye dominant and right handed but shoot left handed so that I’m able to shoot with both eyes open. Being able to shoot with both eyes open should clear up your vision issue that your having.


This is exactly how I solved my left-eyed-right-handedness issue as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

A less conventional approach ... adjust your form to accommodate. 

Look up the Slovenian archer shooting for the Colombian team ... Maja Marcen. 

Shoots right handed using left eye for aiming. 

Turns head further right and draws under her chin. 

Note: most coaches would not recommend this approach. 

Most would recommend determining eye dominance first and the shooting with that side —- Left eye? Shoot left. Right eye? Shoot right.


----------



## Jayhawk JB (Jun 16, 2020)

I have the same issue, right handed shooter my whole life, but left eye dominant... I've thought about switching over to left handed shooting many times. I shoot my right handed bow lefty, once in a while... I simply squint my left eye when drawn and my right eye is eager to take over... still wonder about switching to left handed permanently though, so I can shoot with both eyes open. Watching the arrow flight is enjoyable, and for me can only be done when both eyes are open


----------



## gjones77 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thankfully I already knew I was left eye dominant and right handed when I picked up bow hunting, so I've only shot a bow lefty.

Worked out the best for me.


----------

